
First Git commit 19 July 1972 - todotask
https://github.com/golang/go/commits/master
======
msingle
I think the first page of the commit history
([https://github.com/golang/go/commits/master?after=f235275097...](https://github.com/golang/go/commits/master?after=f235275097eb68b36d171908cea6a0be23351a94+44200&branch=master))
is a little better

